# Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß



## Danielovitch (3. August 2007)

*Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*

Hi und hallo,

seit kurzem haben meine Eltern mit ihrem Videorekorder, der über Jahre treue Dienste leistete, ein Problem. Ohne was verstellt zu haben, sind Aufnahmen nur noch schwarzweiß! Die Kabel hinten stecken alle richtig, und die Wiedergabe funktioniert in Farbe problemlos. Aber neu Aufgenommenes ist halt nur schwarzweiß... Woran kann das liegen?

MfG, Daniel


----------



## pirx (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*

Also wenn das Signal vom Videorekorder S-VHS anstatt simples VHS ist, fehlen die Farben sofern der TV kein S-VHS verarbeiten kann. Ohne rumdrücken, schieben, hebeln sollte das aber nicht automatisch umschalten... ansonsten tippe ich auf simple Altersschwäche bzw. einer defekten Elektronik.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				pirx am 03.08.2007 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn das Signal vom Videorekorder S-VHS anstatt simples VHS ist, fehlen die Farben sofern der TV kein S-VHS verarbeiten kann. Ohne rumdrücken, schieben, hebeln sollte das aber nicht automatisch umschalten... ansonsten tippe ich auf simple Altersschwäche bzw. einer defekten Elektronik.




und falls es um das kopieren von VHS geht: da kann auch ein kopierschutz schuld sein.


----------



## Danielovitch (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Herbboy am 03.08.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 03.08.2007 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, passiert beim Aufnehmen aus dem TV 

Also ist das Gerät wohl im Eimer, hu?


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Danielovitch am 03.08.2007 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.08.2007 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vielleicht auch nur das kabel. sind denn früher aufgenommene sendungen in farbe?


----------



## Danielovitch (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Herbboy am 03.08.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 03.08.2007 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jep.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Danielovitch am 03.08.2007 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> > vielleicht auch nur das kabel. sind denn früher aufgenommene sendungen in farbe?
> 
> 
> Jep.


naja, dann ist das kabel wohl nicht schuld, denn REIN komt es ja über das antennenkabel, und raus über scart.

oder haben deine eltern das ding nur über antennenkabel dran?


----------



## Danielovitch (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Herbboy am 03.08.2007 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 03.08.2007 19:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also wie genau verbunden es ist, weiß ich aus dem Kopf nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass wir halt auch nen Kabel Digital-Receiver da irgendwie zwischenhängen haben, damit wir auch das Programm davon aufnehmen können.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Danielovitch am 03.08.2007 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.08.2007 19:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




von welchem sender wurde denn aufgenommen? manche sender dtrahlen AFAIK auch ein signal aus, damit man nicht aufnehmen kann. zB ARD aber müßte gehen, falls DAS der grund ist.


----------



## Danielovitch (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Herbboy am 03.08.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 03.08.2007 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir haben zahllose Sender ausprobiert, sowohl öffentlich-rechtliche als auch private.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Danielovitch am 03.08.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben zahllose Sender ausprobiert, sowohl öffentlich-rechtliche als auch private.


letzter test: statt über den receiver einfach mal direkt über die wandbuchse anschließen. wenn es dann auch nciht geht, dann is was am VCR nicht mehr ok. und reparieren lohnt bei so nem alten gerät natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## pirx (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Herbboy am 03.08.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> von welchem sender wurde denn aufgenommen? manche sender dtrahlen AFAIK auch ein signal aus, damit man nicht aufnehmen kann. zB ARD aber müßte gehen, falls DAS der grund ist.



Naja, sind ja offenbar alte aufgenommene Sendungen die ehemals farbig waren und jetzt nicht mehr. Falls das Siganal vom VCR zum TV _nur_ über Antennenkabel übertragen wird, ist rein theoretisch auch möglich dass sich der Kanal 36 beim TV / VCR verstellt hat oder das Antennekabel einen Knacks hat, was sich aber auch unweigerlich mit einem "griesigen" Bild auswirken sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				pirx am 03.08.2007 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.08.2007 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja wie manche VHS werden farbig abspielt und andere nicht? und die schwarzweißen: gingen die schonmal farbig?


----------



## Danielovitch (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Herbboy am 03.08.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 03.08.2007 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein nein!

Früher in Farbe aufgezeichnet --> immer noch in Farbe
Früher in s/w aufgezeichnet --> immer noch s/w

Jetzt in Farbe aufgezeichnet --> s/w


----------



## pirx (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Danielovitch am 03.08.2007 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein!
> 
> Früher in Farbe aufgezeichnet --> immer noch in Farbe
> Früher in s/w aufgezeichnet --> immer noch s/w
> ...


Aso.. faszinierend!   

Naja... soweit ich mich noch an meine VCR-Reperaturzeiten erinnere, kann es durchaus möglich sein, dass das Teil zwar noch farbig abspielt, aber nicht mehr farbig aufzeichnet. Tatsache ist jedenfalls das Videoköpfe (die kleinen Teile die auf der Videotrommel wie irr drehen) 1. verschmutzen und 2. nicht ewig halten.


----------



## Danielovitch (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*

Also, Update:

Wenn man den Receiver weglässt, funktioniert die farbige Aufnahme ohne jedes Problem! Kabel sind alle tiptop in Ordnung, warum funktioniert das nicht, wenn man den Receiver dazwischenschaltet?  Das Problem ist total unvermittelt und einfach so aufgetreten.


----------



## pirx (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Danielovitch am 03.08.2007 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Update:
> 
> Wenn man den Receiver weglässt, funktioniert die farbige Aufnahme ohne jedes Problem! Kabel sind alle tiptop in Ordnung, warum funktioniert das nicht, wenn man den Receiver dazwischenschaltet?  Das Problem ist total unvermittelt und einfach so aufgetreten.



Hm tja, der VCR scheint ja nicht die Fehlerquelle zu sein und mit (Digi)Sat-Receivern kenn ich mich relativ schlecht aus...


----------



## struy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*



			
				Danielovitch am 03.08.2007 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, Update:
> 
> Wenn man den Receiver weglässt, funktioniert die farbige Aufnahme ohne jedes Problem! Kabel sind alle tiptop in Ordnung, warum funktioniert das nicht, wenn man den Receiver dazwischenschaltet?  Das Problem ist total unvermittelt und einfach so aufgetreten.


Hat der Recorder mal farbig aufgezeichnet in der aktuellen Konstellation, also mit Receiver dazwischen?


----------



## Danielovitch (4. August 2007)

*AW: Aufnahme mit Videorekorder nur schwarzweiß*

Aaalso, Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt: Es lag am Receiver, der ist hin. Ohne den Receiver ging die Aufnahme problemlos, und nachm Neuanschließen ging dann mit dem Ding gar nix mehr. Anderen Receiver ausprobiert und alles geht problemlos^^ Danke für eure Unterstützung hier!


----------

